# Reasons for no period on Clomid



## Princess Lou

* ORIGINALLY POSTED IN ASSISTED CONCEPTION BUT GOT NO RESPONSES*

Hey Ladies,

I am hoping someone may be able top help me or at least point me in the right direction.

I am taking Clomid.

Round 1 - 50mg - no ovulation/no period
Round 2 - 100mg - Ovulation/Period (26 day cycle)
Round 3 - 100mg - Ovulation/Period (29 day cycle)
Round 4 - 100mg - Ovulation/Period (28 day cycle)
Round 5 - 150mg - Ovulation/Period (29 day cycle)
Round 6 - 200mg - Currently on CD36 and pretty sure I ovulated.

Anyway, my question is, apart from not ovulating and a BFP (3 BFN's and waiting for bloods to come back), is there any other reason why I wouldn't get a period on this cycle? I have been searching the internet for an answer but can't seem to find one and my FS's receptionist can only say "If you are going to get a period it will come. If you are going to get a positive result it will come. You need to book an appointment for a Clomid Review." Not very helpful. Also, this is my last round of Clomid.

Really hope someone can help me.

Good luck to all you ladies. XXX


----------



## Quaver

Do you know when you ovulated? 
You may have ovulated late, so AF is late?


----------



## Woob

I think those are the only two reasons, unless you have some kind of blockage going on in the tubes/cervix. But seeing as you've been having periods before that I would think its highly unlikely. Most probable that either you didn't ovulate, you ovulated late or you have a BFP round the corner. How many DPO do you think you are today? Do you use OPK's / temperature charting?


----------



## Princess Lou

My FE told me that I ovulate around CD14 so that would put me at 23DPO today. I don't temp chart, check cervix position or anything else, I stress enough about fertility so try to do what's best for keeping myself sane. LOL. Hopefully my blood result will give some answers. 

X


----------



## bexxc

are you on progesterone? that can definitely delay af...hope it's just a late bfp for you though!


----------



## Soili

The only answer apart from being pregnant or not having ovulated that I can find is a functioning ovarian cyst. Apparently either follicle or corpus luteum can develop into a functioning ovarian cyst that continues to produce hormones and delays a period. It should show on ultrasound.


----------



## Princess Lou

I am not taking any other medication other than the Clomid pills.

I have had cysts before, a few three year ago that ruptured and a few on my second round but AF still arrived on it's own and I was in a lot of pain from CD9 till A couple of days into the next cycle so I new there was something wrong.

This whole thing is messing with me. Lol. If my blood work is negative I think I will request a scan just so I know what is going on with my body,

It's the not knowing part that is driving me nuts, Lol.

XX


----------



## Cridge

why does your dr think you ovulated on day 14? did you have scans done? I responded less and less the higher the dose of clomid that I took, so I think it's very likely that you could have either ovulated late or not at all. Blood work will confirm it, but I wouldn't take what your dr said about ovulating on day 14 without something to back that (like a scan or blood work). good luck!


----------

